# Devo per forza ...



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

Devo per forza aprire un thread perrispondere a Oscuro.
Perchè come al suo solito, da grandetesta di cazzo quale è, chiude e non ammette repliche, chissà poi perchè
Però mi ha citato fra le pantere delforum- io ormai sul viale del tramonto -assieme a due baldegiovincelle piene di vita, energia e risorse più o meno nascoste


Esprimo principalmente la miasoddisfazione che tutto si sia risolto per il meglio, caro Oscuro...
e poi allungarti un ringraziamento peril senso che sai dare a questo posto e per trasmetterlo....


...no, non pensare che sti percominciare un pippone sentimental popolare da scadente telenoveladegli anni ottanta dove nella fazenda brasiliana la povera donzellaschiava e sventurata doveva destreggiarsi  per non soccombere , traambigui languori anali e stormi di enormi cazzi negri...:rotfl:


a tal proposito vorrei farti partecipedi un istante della mia vita, banale, ma denso di significato.
Tornavo recentemente da un viaggio inuna grande città: scesa dal treno mi sono guardata intornoavvertendo un'aria che non riuscivo a definire, una desertificazionein corso....come se oscure presenze mi stessero spiando aspettando ilmomento buono per infilarmi di traverso 


Mi sono trascinata verso un bar nellacalura estiva, moscia come una figa dopo l'ultimo ciak dell'ultimofilm porno, quello che le regalerà la gloria : indecisa fra un the allimone e uno spritz bello gonfio di campari ho meditato su questasensazione...... e quando finalmente ho deciso che avevo voglia diuna centrifuga col CETRIOLO   ho capito....
il tuo avatar mi si è parato davanti ein quel momento ho realizzato che stavo per venire assalitaimmantinente dal provincialismo del cazzo che aveva cercato dighermirmi ancora mentre scendevo dal treno.
Ecco cos'era. 
Ritornare alla provincia dopo la città probabilmente è come passare dal furettone dalla punta rosa di oscuro al bigattinodi Ultimo (non me ne volere caro! :carneval
una discesa agli inferi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma prima di leggere Oscuro non si puòcomprendere appieno questa sensazione...per cui: grazie Oscuro! 


Lascio aperto questo thread perchiunque voglia aggiungersi con eventuali ringraziamenti,vaneggiamenti, cazzi a mazzi e quant'altro


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Devo per forza aprire un thread perrispondere a Oscuro.
> Perchè come al suo solito, da grandetesta di cazzo quale è, chiude e non ammette repliche, chissà poi perchè
> Però mi ha citato fra le pantere delforum- io ormai sul viale del tramonto -assieme a due baldegiovincelle piene di vita, energia e risorse più o meno nascoste
> 
> ...



Ma tu non stai bene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu non stai bene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io giuro che non l'ho morsa e non l'ho infettata!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

The al limone o spritz...ecco il provincialismo del cazzo!!! 
Ma un'hoegaarden che male t'ha fatto?!?! Eh?!?!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu non stai bene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che è colpa mia se chiudi i thread? [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> The al limone o spritz...ecco il provincialismo del cazzo!!!
> Ma un'hoegaarden che male t'ha fatto?!?! Eh?!?!


Devo infatti imparare a prendere in considerazione queste scelte meno.....come dire.....provinciali :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Io ringrazio sentitamente Oscuro perché grazie a lui ho iniziato a prender confidenza col mio culo, con il quale avevo un rapporto fatto di alti e bassi...
Grazie alle sue furtive intrusioni l'ampolla anale ha trovato finalmente la pace che cercava da anni...
Grazie alla sua maestria ho risolto tutti i miei problemi...
Se avessi saputo che in quel bar avrebbe messo fine alle mie sofferenze l'incontro fugace lo avrei fatto prima.

Grazie Oscuro Signore...avrai la mia stima imperitura...
E grazie a Chiara che mi ha dato occasione di esprimere la mia gioia!
Il mio cuore e le mie natiche scoppiano di felicità!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2015)

*No*

No,ma siete consapevoli di andare sul cazzo anche all'altra metà del forum?quella alla quale ancora non stavate sul cazzo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma siete consapevoli di andare sul cazzo anche all'altra metà del forum?quella alla quale ancora non stavate sul cazzo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma dipende dai cazzi...a volte ci si sta comodi!!!!


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Comunque siete veramente scemi - in senso buono chiaramente! Do alto valore alla scempiaggine positiva.
Beh visto che ci siamo, Chiara, mi accodo ai ringraziamenti  hai detto cose molto carine...
Grazie a voi matti :up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dipende dai cazzi...a volte ci si sta comodi!!!!



E ma questi sono cazzi scomodi,arrivano ad altezza culo,e per traverso...sono dei cazzi provinciali...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma questi sono cazzi scomodi,arrivano ad altezza culo,e per traverso...sono dei cazzi provinciali...


Ma io sono più bassa del normale...al massimo mi arrivano nella schiena!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io sono più bassa del normale...al massimo mi arrivano nella schiena!!!


Son tarati sulle ampolle anali,sentono il calore....


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son tarati sulle ampolle anali,sentono il calore....


Ma dopo che sei passato tu la temperatura è decisamente elevata... li disoriento...


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ringrazio sentitamente Oscuro perché grazie a lui ho iniziato a prender confidenza col mio culo, con il quale avevo un rapporto fatto di alti e bassi...
> Grazie alle sue furtive intrusioni l'ampolla anale ha trovato finalmente la pace che cercava da anni...
> Grazie alla sua maestria ho risolto tutti i miei problemi...
> Se avessi saputo che in quel bar avrebbe messo fine alle mie sofferenze l'incontro fugace lo avrei fatto prima.
> ...


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son tarati sulle ampolle anali,sentono il calore....


ho visto questo video e ho pensato a te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 2,44[video=youtube;BnNfPbjaXUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnNfPbjaXUk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Che c'è!??!?!
Dai su, che me l'hai guardato pure tu il culo, lo so!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che c'è!??!?!
> Dai su, che me l'hai guardato pure tu il culo, lo so!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma l'hai beccato o lo immagini solamente?:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma l'hai beccato o lo immagini solamente?:singleeye:


Il fatto che non abbia risposto a sta cretinata mi fa pensare che me lo abbia guardato sul serio!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Oscuro, tu lo sai che volevo venire e non mi hanno voluta? 'ste stronze. Mi hanno incatenato il deambulatore al parcheggio delle bici in stazione. Tutto il giorno li, mi davano pure le monetine. Mi temono. Ste sgallettate. Mi ero pure messa in tiro. Così in tiro che è partito un elastico del busto e ho ammaccato un taxi. E mi tocca pure pagare i danni. Finte amiche, brutte persone proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Io marito ti ho già ringraziato con il post della sirena in bikini


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, tu lo sai che volevo venire e non mi hanno voluta? 'ste stronze. Mi hanno incatenato il deambulatore al parcheggio delle bici in stazione. Tutto il giorno li, mi davano pure le monetine. Mi temono. Ste sgallettate. Mi ero pure messa in tiro. Così in tiro che è partito un elastico del busto e ho ammaccato un taxi. E mi tocca pure pagare i danni. Finte amiche, brutte persone proprio.


Guardi signora che ho fatto richiesta a Trenitalia, ma non accettavano appunto deambulatori...e la mia schiena soffre tremendamente...


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io marito ti ho già ringraziato con il post della sirena in bikini


Potevi evitare...


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, tu lo sai che volevo venire e non mi hanno voluta? 'ste stronze. Mi hanno incatenato il deambulatore al parcheggio delle bici in stazione. Tutto il giorno li, mi davano pure le monetine. Mi temono. Ste sgallettate. Mi ero pure messa in tiro. Così in tiro che è partito un elastico del busto e ho ammaccato un taxi. E mi tocca pure pagare i danni. Finte amiche, brutte persone proprio.



Verrai alla prossima....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

io sono un po' impacciata in queste cose  non sono molto brava e mi imbarazza pure.

sai tipo quando fai un regalo a qualcuno e devi scrivere IL BIGLIETTO. cioè io potrei passare un'ora con la penna in mano senza uno straccio d'idea.

comunque: personalmente, non mi devi ringraziare di nulla. sono io che ringrazio te per tutto ciò che tu sai.

non mi viene facile dire le cose.
molto probabilmente la pazienza ce ne hai più tu con me, quando escono i miei modi non molto teneri....:carneval: 

grazie a te


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> io sono un po' impacciata in queste cose  non sono molto brava e mi imbarazza pure.
> 
> sai tipo quando fai un regalo a qualcuno e devi scrivere IL BIGLIETTO. cioè io potrei passare un'ora con la penna in mano senza uno straccio d'idea.
> 
> ...



Ecco,passare un'ora con la PENNA in mano già potrebbe essere un bel modo per ringraziarmi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potevi evitare...


Non hai apprezzato


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non hai apprezzato


Non ho tutta sta scelta...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guardi signora che ho fatto richiesta a Trenitalia, ma non accettavano appunto deambulatori...e la mia schiena soffre tremendamente...


potevate almeno lasciare le chiavi alla polfer. Ho dovuto aspettare la sera che qualcuno venisse a fregare qualche bici per poter tornare a casa. Il fatto è che tutte le volte che c'è qualche bel gnocchino voi mi tagliate fuori.
Tu e quell'altra. O mi date indicazioni false o mi sabotate.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potevi evitare...


Si ok la sirena assomigliava più ad un cinghialetto irsuto, però ogni lasciata èpersa ricordalo


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,passare un'ora con la PENNA in mano già potrebbe essere un bel modo per ringraziarmi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...ma insomma io m'ero impegnata a scrivere una cosa semi carina......

disgraziato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ok la sirena assomigliava più ad un cinghialetto irsuto, però ogni lasciata èpersa ricordalo



E voglio perdere certe lasciate...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potevate almeno lasciare le chiavi alla polfer. Ho dovuto aspettare la sera che qualcuno venisse a fregare qualche bici per poter tornare a casa. Il fatto è che tutte le volte che c'è qualche bel gnocchino voi mi tagliate fuori.
> Tu e quell'altra. O mi date indicazioni false o mi sabotate.


Io le chiavi te le ho lasciate nel reggiseno, mica colpa mia se ti arriva alle ginocchia...e non riesci a piegarti per prenderle!
Non farò più un simile errore...


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ...ma insomma io m'ero impegnata a scrivere una cosa semi carina......
> 
> disgraziato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eri seria?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflure io...adoro essere ringraziato così.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eri seria?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflure io...adoro essere ringraziato così.:rotfl::rotfl:


claudio per favore, non mi provocare..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io le chiavi te le ho lasciate nel reggiseno, mica colpa mia se ti arriva alle ginocchia...e non riesci a piegarti per prenderle!
> Non farò più un simile errore...


La prossima volta con l'elastico delle mutande mi faccio una fionda e facciamo un remake di Davide e Golia.


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La prossima volta con l'elastico delle mutande mi faccio una fionda e facciamo un remake di Davide e Golia.


Ma tra me e te...chi sarebbe l'uno e chi l'altro?! 
No per sapere!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tra me e te...chi sarebbe l'uno e chi l'altro?!
> No per sapere!!!


indovina: la fionda ce l'ho io.


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> indovina: la fionda ce l'ho io.


:ar:

Ricorda che sono più agile di te!


----------



## geko (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono un po' impacciata in queste cose  non sono molto brava e mi imbarazza pure.
> 
> sai tipo quando fai un regalo a qualcuno e devi scrivere IL BIGLIETTO. cioè io potrei passare un'ora con la penna in mano senza uno straccio d'idea.
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,passare un'ora con la PENNA in mano già potrebbe essere un bel modo per ringraziarmi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh però c'è da dire, Banshee, che, considerato l'avatar che hai, la battuta di Oscuro cade a PENNELLO!


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Beh però c'è da dire, Banshee, che, considerato l'avatar che hai, la battuta di Oscuro cade a PENNELLO!


adoro Margarey Tyrell


----------



## geko (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> adoro Margarey Tyrell


Io andavo matto per la nonnina... :sonar:


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Io andavo matto per la nonnina... :sonar:


Lady Olenna  mitica..

io adoro gli scambi tra Margarey e Cersei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Io andavo matto per la nonnina... :sonar:


Ambè!!!!


----------



## geko (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Lady Olenna  mitica..
> 
> io adoro gli scambi tra Margarey e Cersei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè!!!!


Sempre avuto un debole per le stronze, di qualsiasi età!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :ar:
> 
> Ricorda che sono più agile di te!


pue Golia era più grosso di Davide...
non è un problema... manco se siete in due... due contro uno è un film gà visto...
Ricorda che se fosse la prestanza fisica quella che conta adesso a governare il mondo mica ci saremmo noi.
E io sono asssssstuta.
e sssssssssssssssssssssssubbbdola.
come una sssssssssssssssssssserpe
colpissssssssssco alle ssssssssssssssspalle
quando uno è assssssssssssssssopito
ssssssssssssstriscio nell'erba
ssssssssssssssilenziosamente
poi appena uno è dissssstratto
 lo avvolgo nelle mie ssssssssssspire e lo ssssssssssssstrangolo.
Però adesso devo andare in bagno perchè già ho un'età e tutte queste ssss non aiutEno.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Devo per forza aprire un thread perrispondere a Oscuro.
> Perchè come al suo solito, da grandetesta di cazzo quale è, chiude e non ammette repliche, chissà poi perchè
> Però mi ha citato fra le pantere delforum- io ormai sul viale del tramonto -assieme a due baldegiovincelle piene di vita, energia e risorse più o meno nascoste
> 
> ...



mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa che avevo scritto e cancellato. matra ti odio.


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pue Golia era più grosso di Davide...
> non è un problema... manco se siete in due... due contro uno è un film gà visto...
> Ricorda che se fosse la prestanza fisica quella che conta adesso a governare il mondo mica ci saremmo noi.
> E io sono asssssstuta.
> ...


Noto comunque che l'Algasiv tiene bene!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noto comunque che l'Algasiv tiene bene!


soccia, adesso di fette ne mangio due!
E comunque: ho capito che tu fai la battutina per sottolineare che sono anZiana e ho la dentiera...
Però guarda che in taluni casi, viene comoda.
SALLO


----------



## geko (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Lady Olenna  mitica..
> 
> *io adoro gli scambi tra Margarey e Cersei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


*
*
Effettivamente sono stati anche l'apice di quella stagione... a mio avviso.


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> soccia, adesso di fette ne mangio due!
> E comunque: ho capito che tu fai la battutina per sottolineare che sono anZiana e ho la dentiera...
> Però guarda che in taluni casi, viene comoda.
> SALLO


I denti "ar" culo ancora non li ho...

:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potevate almeno lasciare le chiavi alla polfer. Ho dovuto aspettare la sera che qualcuno venisse a fregare qualche bici per poter tornare a casa. Il fatto è che tutte le volte che c'è qualche bel gnocchino voi mi tagliate fuori.
> Tu e quell'altra. O mi date indicazioni false o mi sabotate.


A dire la verità stavolta l'idea era quella di arrostirti, vista l'eccezionale calura. 
:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I denti "ar" culo ancora non li ho...
> 
> :rotfl:


quindi è solo questione di tempo:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità stavolta l'idea era quella di arrostirti, vista l'eccezionale calura.
> :rotfl:


Vuoi una Sbriciolata arrostita?! Secondo me mangiamo poco...e poi credo sia dura!!!


----------



## Bender (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che c'è!??!?!
> Dai su, che me l'hai guardato pure tu il culo, lo so!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto che non abbia risposto a sta cretinata mi fa pensare che me lo abbia guardato sul serio!!!


non ho risposto perchè non avevo più guardato il 3d.
il 10 maggio quando sono venuto alla cena non stavo come ora, ma la prossima volta sicuro che te lo guardo, comunque avevo guardato il tuo modo di fare un po in disparte e mi piaceva


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho risposto perchè non avevo più guardato il 3d.
> il 10 maggio quando sono venuto alla cena non stavo come ora, ma la prossima volta sicuro che te lo guardo, comunque avevo guardato il tuo modo di fare un po in disparte e mi piaceva


Che meraviglia!!
Propongo un nuovo tradiraduno per permettere a Benny di guardarmi il culo!!!


----------



## Bender (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che meraviglia!!
> Propongo un nuovo tradiraduno per permettere a Benny di guardarmi il culo!!!


bè scusa ma se è solo per quello non c'è bisogno di un raduno, basta che ci si vede io e te


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bè scusa ma se è solo per quello non c'è bisogno di un raduno, basta che ci si vede io e te


Ma tu guarda un po' st'impunito...


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda un po' st'impunito...


Gliel'hai offerta su un piatto d'argento .... eh?


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Gliel'hai offerta su un piatto d'argento .... eh?


Qualche mese fa a Benny gliela potevi offrire su un piatto di carta, d'argento oppure anche oro...non avrebbe mai colto...
Mi compiaccio!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che meraviglia!!
> Propongo un nuovo tradiraduno per permettere a Benny di guardarmi il culo!!!


vengo pure io calcola  ovunque lo si fa, non me lo posso perdere!


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bè scusa ma se è solo per quello non c'è bisogno di un raduno, basta che ci si vede io e te





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda un po' st'impunito...


ma... Claudio stai leggendo??  hai capito er Sor Mattia, limortè!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto che non abbia risposto a sta cretinata mi fa pensare che me lo abbia guardato sul serio!!!


eh si :up:


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che meraviglia!!
> Propongo un nuovo tradiraduno per permettere a Benny di guardarmi il culo!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Devi venire pure tu!!
Ho bisogno di testimoni!! Che qui finisce come per Oscuro, che gli ho promesso la baciata di culo e quando sarà avrò bisogno di testimoni...immagina poi se si rifiuta!! Come lo racconto qui io!? No no no...deve esserci qualcuno che assiste a certi momenti epocali!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devi venire pure tu!!
> Ho bisogno di testimoni!! Che qui finisce come per Oscuro, che gli ho promesso la baciata di culo e quando sarà avrò bisogno di testimoni...immagina poi se si rifiuta!! Come lo racconto qui io!? No no no...deve esserci qualcuno che assiste a certi momenti epocali!!!


davvero, pensa se poi si dovesse tirare indietro! vengo io a testimoniare :up:


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero, pensa se poi si dovesse tirare indietro! vengo io a testimoniare :up:


Andata!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Andata!!!


te lo dico, se pallaspenta si tira indietro lo sfotto da qui all'eternità forumistica. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per quanto riguarda er Sor Matty, vengo pure là a vedè :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vengo pure io calcola  ovunque lo si fa, non me lo posso perdere!


amche se lo facciamo alle svalbard


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> amche se lo facciamo alle svalbard


non esageriamo  io mal sopporto il freddo..


----------

